# Restore harnell's



## STEVEBAIT2 (Aug 15, 2006)

BRING BACK TO LIFE.
PICKED UP A 7' HARNELL 555 BLUE WRAP ( CUT FROM BOTTOM ) RESTORE BACK TO ORIGINAL.
8'6''. VARMAC RS4H SEAT AN VARMAC GIMBLE.
ALSO HERE IS A HARNELL 802 2 PIECE CONVERTED FROM A SPINNING ROD TO BAIT CAST.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Most serious rods and builds. Good job.


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Classic!


----------



## ElTiburon (May 1, 2005)

Yeah buddy!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Sweeet!!!


----------

